# Nissan N15 from Germany



## LESV1983 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello everbody.
First-excuse the bad English.

I'm Sebastian from Germany (Leipzig).

I have modified my Nissan Almera N15 (you called it Pulsar-i think) 


That's a normal one:



















That's my one: The only missing thing: PAINTJOB!


----------



## dreco (Feb 13, 2005)

how quick is it?? don't know anything about those


----------



## LESV1983 (Sep 8, 2005)

Installed is a "GA14DE" with 1.4l, 75hp. With tailwind and homesickness it rolls 180kph...

Planed is a SR20DE...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i hope u mean sr20det :thumbup: 

looks nice man what have you done to it?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I think that's a first right there, are those USDM headlights on a german car? nice. :thumbup: 




.........so uh.......still got the stock lights?


----------



## LESV1983 (Sep 8, 2005)

@ICP: I'm unsure, if i can mount a SR20DET. But the N15 was available with a SR20DE, so it will be no problem to put it in my car...
What have i done: Selfmade rear-bumper, Front-bumper and sideskirts from Joy-Tuning, shaved Tailgate (is that word correct?), Muffler by Apexi, hood-extension (correct word?)<-selfmade, shaved fenders (no indicators)<-selfmade, Eibach springs, H&R distance kit, tinted windows (deep black), Roof Spoiler, Inside: Alpine Headunit, Sony-DVD-Player and Monitor...

@Slayer: Would be very cool, if it is the first here...
What means USDM?
The Headlights are from the N15Facelift-Model...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

LESV1983 said:


> @ICP: I'm unsure, if i can mount a SR20DET. But the N15 was available with a SR20DE, so it will be no problem to put it in my car...
> What have i done: Selfmade rear-bumper, Front-bumper and sideskirts from Joy-Tuning, shaved Tailgate (is that word correct?), Muffler by Apexi, hood-extension (correct word?)<-selfmade, shaved fenders (no indicators)<-selfmade, Eibach springs, H&R distance kit, tinted windows (deep black), Roof Spoiler, Inside: Alpine Headunit, Sony-DVD-Player and Monitor...
> 
> @Slayer: Would be very cool, if it is the first here...
> ...


ehhh you can make anything fit :thumbup: 

and USDM means, United States Domestic market
like JDM means Japanese Domestic Market


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Actually, there was, and I think still is, a "Pulsar" GTI-R, which has a turbo SR20 stock. It should be the same chassis as your car, so yes, it will fit.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

what color do you plan on using?


looks good, keep it up and show us end results!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

that's what I should be driving

Seth


----------



## LESV1983 (Sep 8, 2005)

Colour: black, but extreme (how do you call it glossy???


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i think extreme black sounds meaner :thumbup: 

but yeah its gloss black u should put some flake in it, maybe silver


----------



## LESV1983 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah, sounds good.

Or Maybe half black, half orange.....


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

LESV1983 said:


> Yeah, sounds good.
> 
> Or Maybe half black, half orange.....


a wicked two-tone would be nice, BUT the design needs to tie into the lines of the car u can't jsut cut the car in half and do it like that, it all needs to flow


----------

